# Mike..well i saw the doc......



## Melissa V (Feb 7, 2001)

And he thinks it is underlying asthma causing the bronchitis. He also said that every couple of years they come out with these new MRT tests and then a couple years later they turn out to be nothing...I left him with the info but i am not hopeful..My regular doc is even less inclined to try "new" things so for now I guess I get to live with the bit of releif I HAVE found and save my pennies as best I can to pay for it myself







. Thank You for all your help and expertise...I truely appreciate it.Melissa


----------



## Melissa V (Feb 7, 2001)

By the way Mike..as if you don't do enough traveling... you need to get into Michigan so we have some docs up here I could drive to (within a day at least) to get the test







not that you need to be away anymore hehehe....maybe i will just have to take another trip to Disney..gee darn!!Melissa


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

MELISSA: __________________________"He also said that every couple of years they come out with these new MRT tests and then a couple years later they turn out to be nothing..etc." ____________________________They do? "these new-fangled thangs", oldest rsponse in the book.







I work with immunologists who have been in the business for their whole lives and I can count on one hand the non-Ig[x] assays that have been created, and describe the rationale, weaknesses and strengths of each. Frankly, It is almost universally impossible to get a practitioner who does not study that area very closely (cell mediated reactions) to do more than give a "harrumph" to any PATIENT presented material. The only persons we have found that most will listen intently to are other doctors hwo use it or trained consultants.I could provide some doctors who use it that will talk to that doctor if he really did want to know more. He can call them himself. But if one believes the earth is flat, I have learned there is no point in debating the virtues of a boat which can sail round the world until "the majority" acknwledge the fact that the earth is not flat. With some folks that is the only time you can get them to actaully look at the boat objectively. This is normal. What doctor can keep up with everything, and thus be expected to be able to seprate the wheat from the chaff?But in this case, hmmm, lets see, this one (method) "came out" in 1997, was first checked for its claims in that year and found to do what it was claimed to do by an independent allergy center, was patented (after extensive examination of all other related technology patents by the US patent examiner) in 2000, and so far the doctors who have begun using it are getting good enough results that they keep reordering it on more patients. About 300 PPO plans pay for the testing so far. So there must be something there&#8230;.Anyway, when we DO get someone working up in Michigan calling on practices, and get a LEAP doctor in Grand Rapids I will let you know. There are over 45 cities with over a million peope in them in the continental USA and it takes some time to find a good consultant for each area. We are working on it, it just so happens that the best ones we have found so far are well south and west of you so the thing is "growing" from the epicenter of Texas so far. I just got someone up in Wichita, Kansas this week&#8230;.seems a real big practice in Wichita that tried it out on a couple of patients was real happy and they have patients calling up asking for it since they heard. I guess someone leaked the secret up there. Never can tell where an acorn might sprout! But we will get someone up in Michigan soon. Do you have a PPO plan or are you an HM or "running bare"?In the meantime a good daily intake and symptom log, like Dr. Guillory shows in his book could help:IBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLESBy Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-h...9085785-1742301 Or if you call 1-888-NOW LEAP and ask for Ethan DeMitchell he will send you a copy of one we use with LEAP patients for intake&#8230;you can chart symptoms on the back can help in isolating the more obvious ones.Oh, Ethan is out of town until Wednesday&#8230;so if you want a copy an intake log sent to you to work from call him later in the week. Send him to this post so he knows I said it is OK to send you a copy.Enjoy the weekend, M.MNL


----------



## Melissa V (Feb 7, 2001)

Thank You soo much...Yes he seemed to have teh "earth is flat" mind set. However he spent and HOUR going over different symptoms to get to the bottom of the bronchitis issue....I am not really "mad" at him (the original reason I went was due to the bronchitis)..like you said how in the world can a doctor keep up with all the studies being done in each field. Shoot I work in daycare and it seems every time I turn around there is a newer, better way to teach babies and toddlers and it almost always contradicts what has been said before. I am going to get that book You have recommended to everyone. I just have a horrible time with food logs...i am not a very organized person and it can get very frustrating. Anyways....thank you Mike You have NO idea how much your support really means to meMelissa


----------



## Melissa V (Feb 7, 2001)

Oh forgot to say...I have a PPO plan through my husbands work...he works in teh IT depatment of a hospital and teh plan is a specailly talored one just for their employees...actually it is prob'ly one of the best in the best plans around this area..thanks again..Melissa


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

If you want, when Ethan DeMitchell is back, he can check the PPO plan you have against the list we have of tose that "pay" so far for the tetsing, just in case. In this way you would know at least that much (if they pay what your copay would be".If not on the list it is a matter of "send it in with the documentation and see what happens". 3 out of 4 so far pay. 1 out of 4 says "still experimental".Ethan sgould be back by Wednesday so if you send him a note at leap###leapallergy.com with the plan Name and Group ID and note that I said he would check it for you, then he can do it.I am just swamped myself.MNL


----------



## Melissa V (Feb 7, 2001)

thanks Mike!!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)




----------

